# Kennel Shading



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

I have researched previous posts on kennel shading, any other ideas on durable shading products with groments.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

prairiewind said:


> I have researched previous posts on kennel shading, any other ideas on durable shading products with groments.


http://www.stoltzfusfeed.com/containment.html

I had a kennel from these folks for years. I really regret selling it but had to because of a move. Anyway, the roof structure was comprised of galvanized tubes with mounting gables at each end. An extremely heavy duty rubberized tarp (shown on the link) then went over that and was held into place by either metal ties or zip ties. I've yet to find a tarp of the same material in retail stores. I had it for five years and, other than tree sap, the tarp was still in great condition. One thing I did though was slide thin plywood between the tarp and the roof frame to better allow rain to run off rather than cause puddles due to sagging.


----------



## John Fields (May 13, 2011)

I took 1" PVC and made a pitch triangle that is ver light and inexpensive. It fits on top of my kennel and I strapped it down with wire ties around the fixture. I then bought a tarp from Northen Tool and placed it on top of the structure I built with PVC.

I think I have $30.00 in the whole thing, it slips together and it keeps rain and sun off my dog.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

I bought that material that looks like what goes around tennis courts at Lowes (or possibly Home Depot). It comes on a roll. The grommets are sold separately and are easy to install with a small cheap tool.


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

If you have a tent manufacturer (think circus, not camping) near you, ask them if they can make you a custom tarp out of mesh. They should have them in different colors also. Follow the link for a picture :http://www.tarpsplus.com/meshtarps.html

They can custom make them and install the grommets for you. Great shade, super durable, and they don't hold water. When mounting, use bungee cords instead of zip ties as the tarp expands and contracts quite a bit.


----------



## Brutus (Oct 15, 2007)

I just completed a "lean to" over my 4 dog runs. Not being a construction guy I was amazed at how easy it was to put one up, complete with shingles, drip edge and fascia boards. We used T111 to close off the ends/trusses and it looks great. I had a buddy of mine help get us started, he showed us how to build the trusses, etc. We had the whole thing done in a week. 

The price of materials was a little overwhelming, I'm glad that we did do the labor ourselves and feel really proud about it. 

All completed we have a 16'8" inside spread (wide) by 14 foot long/deep roof over our dogs. Our (4) 4 x 12 kennels fit perfectly in there, the dogs couldn't be happier.


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.herculite.com/

We use this stuff on shrimp boats and it last well over 10 years in the weather 365 days a year. It is tough as hell and will not rip. White would be very cool for the dogs.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, Hurcuelite makes some nice mesh products, but we prefer phifertex and have beater luck with it. We use these type of products at my shop every day on awnings and shade structures, so i have allot of experience with them. give me a call and i can help you out, even if you don't buy from me i can give you lots of pointers on what works and doesn't
Duane
612-366-6346
ps this stuff is so strong that I made zippered bird/bumper bags with it and my dogs cant get through it, and it will hold up to the weight of 20 or so ducks in them. mine are 3 years old and see use almost every day as will as being used at a few trials a year.


----------

